# Computer Engineering Depth Module



## FisherR (May 9, 2007)

I am new to this forum and have found a lot of very useful information here. Thanks to all who have shared their experience!

I teach some computer engineering courses and Idaho state law requires me to become licensed. I just took the FE Test and plan to take the PE test this October. (I am cautiously optimistic that I passed the FE.)

Most of the advice here comes from people who took the Power module test. Does anybody have any experience with the Computer Engineering module? I am specifically looking for study materials and advice about what to concentrate on.

Thanks!


----------



## grover (May 9, 2007)

FisherR said:


> I am new to this forum and have found a lot of very useful information here. Thanks to all who have shared their experience!
> I teach some computer engineering courses and Idaho state law requires me to become licensed. I just took the FE Test and plan to take the PE test this October. (I am cautiously optimistic that I passed the FE.)
> 
> Most of the advice here comes from people who took the Power module test. Does anybody have any experience with the Computer Engineering module? I am specifically looking for study materials and advice about what to concentrate on.
> ...


Get the NCEES practice exam, and use that to determine what you have to study. The EERM (electrical engineering reference manual) is an excellent all-around reference guide for the EE PE, expecially the morning session. For the afternoon, well I can't help, but the NCEES practice exam will help you figure out if your text books will cut it or not!
Also, borrow a copy of the NEC (national electrical code) for the exam, as there are often questions regarding it in the morning.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (May 11, 2007)

I'd say the NCEES book, with CD is your best bet. Also, the Six Minute Solutions for Electrical &amp; Computer has some good sections in it. Ironicly  , I'm selling that on eBay right now along with the EE Flash cards (set of 400 with sections for General EE, Electronics, Computer and Power). If you're interested search eBay for "Electrical PE exam".

I've also heard that the Sample Problems book from "the other board" is good, though I've never seen it.

I had a Sample Computer Depth from the MGI (Smart Pros) review class that looked pretty good. Look them up on the net.

Also be sure to check for a review class in your area.

Good luck!


----------



## mbparksPE (Jul 24, 2007)

Any good references to bring to the test for "computer engineering"-centric questions in the afternoon. For things like RS-232, etc. ?


----------



## chicago (Jul 26, 2007)

hey Techie_Junkie, are you still selling the EE flash cards on eBay or have you sold it already? I'm interested but I couldn't search and find it on eBay for some reason...


----------

